# jim ellis expect the best



## wayniac (Aug 4, 2006)

Many of you don't know me some of you do....... I'm a very detail person and i don't complain...
usually i have a problem i find da best person for da job....... well i've been tricked by jim Ellis twice now first it was da peach tree store, YOYO serviced my allroad and noticed i had busted c.v. boot's and an oil leak, which was under my power train warranty i dropped it off there for a week...... went to pick it up and da car drove worst then before i dropped it off........ tha inspector notes say they test drove the car for 5 miles, within 1 mile i noticed something was still a loose they didn't line da axle's right or tighten it up enough so at my request it was sent to da marietta store and they straighten da problem...
well not quite i get da car back go home and the next morning i get up takes da little one to school come back home get ready for work and the car is sitting flat on it's belly the airbags wont raise up don't forget i just had work done and hadn't had da car a full 24 Hr......... took it back asap they keep it for two weeks got everything worked out okay
well i took the car back on da 9th of jan.. because something fell off a 18 wheeler and hit my grill went under da car and [email protected]#ked some things up came out from under da side ripped da rocker molding hit the driver side back door the wheel arch and over the rear trunk 6k plus they found another oil leak that's another 1700 this is only like 2 to 3 months later... they keeps the car like 40 days calls me last night to pick it up why when it get there da Rocker molding is still not fixed da rear door weather script is hanging and da car is dirty like when i dropped it off ....... drive da car it's pulling to da side and to top hit 65 and the steering wheel begins to shake..... i their to be HAPPY wit their service THIS IS WHAT THEY CALL EXPECT THE BEST how is that when i have too double check there work ever time i drop my car off......


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: jim ellis expect the best (wayniac)*

Sorry I cant get past all the "da" s.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: jim ellis expect the best (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_Sorry I cant get past all the "da" s.









x2
i'm not usually one to be internet grammar or spelling police, but your post is just hard to read. why advertise your poor english by purposely spelling how you speak?


----------

